# Torn Down Units, Shanks, *unter, in Orangeville this Friday - June 10th



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The Blues and Jazz Festival has passed, now it's time for the Rock Your Face Off Festival. Torn Down Units with guest Pant City, Shanks, and *unter (featuring members of Moneen and Alexisonfire) rock the Wellington Room. Pure Rock Fury.

Event Page on Facebook: Log In | Facebook

Map: Rebeckha Sushi Orangeville - Google Maps

Tickets $8 in advance, $10 at door. Available at Aardvark Music or Alterednative in Orangeville.

Music:
Torn Down Units
CUNTER
The Shanks


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

*unter? Bit of a strange name. Does the asterisk represent a letter ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> *unter? Bit of a strange name. Does the asterisk represent a letter ?


C


andthisisjustfilller


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya, I thought the name may violate forum rules in some way lol. They were called "Hunter" up until recently when someone gave them a cease and desist order on it. Fantastic band, on Dine Alone records though. If you like old school hardcore punk like Minor Threat or Bad Brains, you'd love them. They are sort of a "Supergroup" as far as modern heavy Canadian music.

Shanks are a drum bass duo that are tough to describe, so check out the link. Heavy, but melodic.

Torn Down Units is my band. We are playing our set, and backing up Pant City for some of his material. We play a mix of Surf, Rockabilly, and dirty Rock n' Roll. 

Thanks


----------

